# Hiring!



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

ShrimpFever is Hiring Staff!

ShrimpFever is the first Canadian-owned business specializing in all your ornamental shrimp needs. We have a strong online presence serving all of North America and a retail front located in the Greater Toronto Area. We are expanding our team of aquarium enthusiasts and are currently accepting applications for part time employment.

Key Responsibilities:

•	Customer service: professional customer service for walk-in customers, packing orders, answering questions correctly for customers with different experience levels, answering customer inquiry over the phone and/or e-mail. 
•	Maintenance duties: sweeping and mopping floors, water changes, cleaning glass, cleaning filters, feeding livestock. 
•	Packaging: Packing livestock and dried goods for ship out or pick up orders
•	Receiving: Check incoming supplies, monthly late nights shipments putting livestock away
•	Marketing initiatives: updating and maintaining store bulletin board, website updates, taking aquarium pictures.
•	Opportunities to learn about adjusting water chemistry, write short articles for ShrimpFever website under ShrimpFever University section of website, and to help facilitate monthly community shrimp meetings.

Qualifications:

•	Candidates must be punctual, professional, and provide excellent customer service.
•	Friendly presence and experienced in customer service
•	Able to lift up to 25kg
•	Hard working with the ability to clearly and concisely communicate ideas.
•	Attention to detail skills
•	Flexibility to work on some evenings and weekends.
Preferences:
•	Kept a variety of aquarium habitants
•	Knows the fundamentals of cycling and tank maintenance
•	Work experience in the Aquarium Industry
•	Values importance of excellent customer service.

Pay rate will be discussed upon acceptance of employment.
Please send your resume to [email protected] with subject heading "Employment Application". Only those selected will be contacted for an interview. Thank you for your interest.

Contact Information
[email protected]
3276 Midland Ave., Unit C102, Scarborough, ON
647-667-6161


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

bump .


----------

